
Taking a stand against unofficial Ubuntu images - pmontra
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/12/01/taking-a-stand-against-unstable-risky-unofficial-ubuntu-images/
======
pmontra
Could it be OVH?

OVH founder on June 19 2016 "@ubuntu asks us to bill you 1e-2e per month for
each VPS/PCI/PCC/SD. If not, prohibition to use the mark "Ubuntu" on our
website."

We had a story about this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11934459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11934459)

------
CmdrSprinkles
I am not sure how I feel about this.

On the one hand, this would theoretically guarantee a minimum user experience.
Which is nice. And a lot of those changes sound stupid and dangerous.

On the other hand, many of these changes may be with the intent of providing a
better user experience as the goal of the provider is a sandbox or a temporary
resource where security and updates are less of a concern.

But mostly, this fills me with concern over what this means for Ubuntu. It is
clear that this is about ensuring a strong brand, and I am not sure why they
would need that now. Is it just concern over other distros (like Mint)
accomplishing what they spent decades trying (being a desktop Linux worth
using for sane people)? Are they losing out on the server-space too now? Or
are we looking at something else?

